# Incubator warehouse thermostat



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I am looking at electronic thermostats for my incubator. It will likely go on the hovabator that I have. 
I am curious what people have been using with success and if the incubator warehouse one is worth the 50 bucks they want for it.
My questions are, did it hold temp within 1 degree? Was it easy to install? How accuse has it been on temps?


----------

